# Will my cat be ok alone for two weeks?



## kbhenry (Jan 11, 2010)

I am worried about leaving my cat alone for 2 weeks while we go on holiday and just having someone come in and feed him once a day. We got him from the rescue centre 4 months ago where he was in a cage for 6 months. This is why I am thinking it isn't a good idea to put him in a cattery. 

He gets bored generally and goes out for a minute or two a day when he can pluck the courage up. Although its probably best he isn't let out when we are away. Do you think he will get fed up?

Will he be ok alone all day or should I get someone in twice a day (expensive as that would be)?

From someone who is never usually worries about pets. Silly really. 

x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

2 weeks is a long time to be left on his own with ony 1 visit a day & you have only had him 4 months. I have 2 cats so they at least have each other for company but the longest I've left them is for a week with someone coming in twice a day (my sister who not only feeds them but spends time playing with them as well).
Is there anyone you could get to pop in & play with him during the day? If not then I would advise 2 visits a day & speak to the pet sitter about maybe spedning a bit time playing with him during the vists. Get him some new toys (nothing that could choke or get him tangled), something interactive, new scratch posts/climbing frames, etc to try & keep him occupied.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Alot of my family members do this with their dogs. Distant if I may add  Why rely on other people to pop in and feed them when you go away?? Put them in a boarding kennels!!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I wouldn't put one of my cats in a cattery again simply because he was so stressed by it all. He's usually such a confident cat so it was horrible to see him so upset by the experience despite the place being lovely.
Because of the animals we no longer have more than a week at a time away as I don't want to leave them any longer. Luckily my sister helps out whne I go away just as I do when she is away, it works well for us; the animals know the person looking after them & they get to stay in their own environments.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive looked after someones cats before with just a once a day visit. Mind you they had over 50!!and it did involve a vet visit for an abcess..
I certainly wouldnt do it again!LOL


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw its a hard one but my mother leaves hers two weeks at a time and I feed him but I also spend a couple of hours there just watching tv etc and patting him so it feels like a homely environment still. Can the person looking in do that ?


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> 2 weeks is a long time to be left on his own with ony 1 visit a day & you have only had him 4 months. I have 2 cats so they at least have each other for company but the longest I've left them is for a week with someone coming in twice a day (my sister who not only feeds them but spends time playing with them as well).
> Is there anyone you could get to pop in & play with him during the day? If not then I would advise 2 visits a day & speak to the pet sitter about maybe spedning a bit time playing with him during the vists. Get him some new toys (nothing that could choke or get him tangled), something interactive, new scratch posts/climbing frames, etc to try & keep him occupied.


I echo this post - we go away for a week at a time and we leave our two at home but we have someone go in twice a day to feed/water/play/empty litter trays etc. And they have each other for company and are house cats. I think twice a day is the minimum they should be checked on/fed etc.


----------



## Ammy (Jun 14, 2009)

SNAP!!!!!

Didnt see this- I have posted something very similar!!!!!

However my cat is mental  lovely but nuts!!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I once left my cats alone for 9 days with my neighbour coming in twice a day to feed them and clean the litter trays etc. She also stayed here for an hour or so a couple of times a day to give them company and some love!! 

Its better if the person who is looking after them can spend a little time with them. It also gives them chance to see if one is ill or unhappy etc


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

It is a long time to be completely alone - I always get a friend who knows jinks well to come and feed him twice a day and to let out/in etc and I always tell them to give him a cuddle too lol xx


----------



## fishtankswimming (Jan 22, 2009)

kbhenry said:


> I am worried about leaving my cat alone for 2 weeks while we go on holiday and just having someone come in and feed him once a day. We got him from the rescue centre 4 months ago where he was in a cage for 6 months. This is why I am thinking it isn't a good idea to put him in a cattery.
> 
> He gets bored generally and goes out for a minute or two a day when he can pluck the courage up. Although its probably best he isn't let out when we are away. Do you think he will get fed up?
> 
> ...


Good luck with what you decide? Do you have anyone who could move in for the 2 weeks? That's what I usually do, mind you they do drive my mate nuts lol and when I looked after another mate's cat I moved in her house (didn't have mine at the time lol) x


----------

